# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Houdingklachten (drbody)

## peteroomens

Al vele jaren voer ik de website http://www.drbody.nl voor mensen met houding- en houdinggerelateerde klachten. Geschreven vanuit een podologisch/neurofysiologisch gezichtspunt. Zelf ben ik een gepensioneerd paramedicus die zich in de posturologie (houdingsleer) verdiept heeft. Op deze website kan een zelftestbrochure *kosteloos* worden gedownload: http://www.drbody.nl/fileadmin/peter...EDEBODYDEF.pdf
*drbody*

----------


## Janneke

Heb je wat algemene adviezen die je hier kunt plaatsen?

----------


## peteroomens

Dit kan beter omgedraaid worden. Vraag, en binnen mijn competentie, zal ik trachten te antwoorden. Overigens geeft mijn gratis te downloaden testbrochure hopelijk al een aantal antwoorden.
Peter
http://www.drbody.nl/fileadmin/peter...EDEBODYDEF.pdf

----------

